# SuburbanFarmChic Journal - update and rant 5/5



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 21, 2011)

1.    What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like? 

         Eastern Panhandle of WV.   Moderate is probably the best descriptor. Oh and we actually have seasons. 


2.    How many people are in your family? Marital status?   

      Married.  Nobody else here but us chickens.  We've talked about kids. And talked and talked and talked.  Still talking. 


3.    How would you define your farm?

       Backyardy. 

4.    What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?

     I would create. All day. 


5.    Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to?

      I want to play around with stack wood construction. 



6.    Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?

      Nope. 
7.    Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?  

         All these animals I kept collecting. 


8     Is it a hobby or an occupation? 

       A hobby that needs to be a little more self supporting. 

9.    In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?   

        My knowledge base is really random. 

10.  In what types of farming will you never choose to do? 

         The large scale w/ lots of poop kind. 


11.   Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply? 

          Yes. I would like to provide our food for the year.  Some year. 

12.   Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world? 


13.   Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?

          Tractor yes. I think I could drive a semi if I knew how.   I just can't back anything up for crap. I always turn the wheels the wrong way. Always. 


14.   Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?

         Yes and YES. I sew and knit. Crochet and I don't get along. Neither do I and anything that has a pattern.  That being said I make historical costumes, scarves, bags, blankets, quilts, rugs, wall hangings, clothing, household stuff.  I want to try shoes but it's that damn pattern thing. 


15.   Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds? 

          Legally?  Uh... Who knows.    I think we are totally unzoned though. So aside from wildlife permits  I believe I'm good.   

16.   Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood? 

          Nope. 

17.   Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?

            Development is built on an old shale quarry.    I'll grow anything that's willing to survive here. 

18.   Do you fish? Bait or explosives?
         Surf. 

19.   How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country?     

Ci-country-burbia          We own it and it's not nearly big enough. But there always seems to be more work to do so I guess for now it is. 


20.   Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed?

           Um, well. Like patterns, homework and I have creative differences.   I can ace the tests but heck if I can turn anything in.  I fall into the "Some College" category. 

21.   What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn?

           Farm specialty.  Don't really have one.   Success would be the one I'd like to learn. 


22.   If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take?

                        Self sufficiency and task completion.  



23.   Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet? 

Nope 


24.   Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?

       To some extent. 


25.   If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?

             I'm awfully fond of Ireland but Appalachia is about as close as I'll get for now. 

26.    Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking?  

            NO. And I am NOT happy about it. I was vetoed on a wood stove.  Stupid wood hauling issues.  I even found stove pipe for a silly price and was GIVEN a Vermont Castings.  GRRRR.   (this isn't a sore spot or anything) 


27.    What would your ideal super hero/villain be?

          No clue.  

28.    Are your family or friends also interested in animals?  

          Yes, for the most part. 

29.    Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?  

  Used to cater.  Catered my own wedding in fact.  Couple others too. 


30.   What was your best animal experience? Worst? 

        When I got our crow to talk again. We had a rescue crow that we took in as a baby (Shhh, don't tell)  and around 5-6 months old it disappeared for about 2 weeks.  Before he left he wouldn't shut up. Talked all day long.  After he came home. Silence.  For about a week. He just wasn't right. We think somebody caught and caged him but we really don't know.  He and I made lunch one day and raided the fridge for crow nummers.  Need to get a crow to talk again... Bacon bits.    

31.    Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs? 

    Yes.  And trade butchering services. 


32.    What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm? 
  And I'm a finder of stuff. 

33.    Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?
       Yes and usually freeze.  

34.   Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to? 

   I would like to some day. 


35    What is on your to do list?    

           Greenhouse. Hay storage.  
36.   Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to? 

    I haven't but would like to.   Not sure how to deal with the grain issue. 

37.   In what do you trust?  

        Myself. 

38.  Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?   

        I try to. 


39.  Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits?   

       Aside from less vacations. Not really.  I am pretty much the same as before we had animals. But I can't actually remember a time in my life when there wasn't SOME kind of animal around


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 21, 2011)

And.... we have baby bunnies.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 21, 2011)

We have a lot in common!  I knit too, and I HATE using patterns for sewing. I just make it up as I go along and it turns out great (MOST times)!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeah, patterns drive me nuts. Cook books too. I like to look at design, cooking, sewing books for ideas and then just wing it. 99% of the time it works.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 21, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Yeah, patterns drive me nuts. Cook books too. I like to look at design, cooking, sewing books for ideas and then just wing it. 99% of the time it works.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 22, 2011)

Well we still have 3 babies.   I think one will be white, one black and one black and white.  The white one is the smallest but the toughest. It has been out of the cage twice and is still going strong. It's the wiggliest little thing ever. Which is probably why it was on the ground twice. I think I have all the holes blocked now and she has a proper nesting box.   Ahh... whack a mole.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 22, 2011)

Still have babies.      Wiggly little things. 


Made arrangements to borrow an Nigerian buck that used to belong to a friend of mine. Never seen him throw less than twins and the babies are super small at birth.  Going to do a test batch on the pygmy girls and we'll see if anybody is a milker.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 22, 2011)

I will preface this with the following - My sister is currently in Mexico as a 4-H ambassador and is working within the university and school systems to set up a 4H program in their area.   
http://mexicoifye.tumblr.com/post/10536689549/and-here-we-go#disqus_thread   Here is her blog of the trip. She's been there 2 weeks out of 6 months. 


I was reading Em's blog on a quinceanera party she went to and I was thinking about how in America we as a culture don't have a lot of celebrations of the transition from child to adult. We tell teenagers that they are still under our roof but have to be responsible. That they are expected to be hormonal arses for about 3 years and then magically snap out of it and run their own **** at age 18 when we are preparing them less for the real world than ever before.  Home sciences and trades classes are falling by the wayside in preference for academics that we are also failing.  With the economic troubles of the last couple years I think parents and children are taking a harder look at how kids are sent off into the world but feel like as a culture we need to better celebrate the stages of life that we and those we love are in. Kids should be encouraged to be kids for as long as possible. Responsibility can be taught without imposing adult behaviors.  

 I suspect that if we had more of a finite point where we said "It's ok to be a dorky kid before you are X age" and that was culturally accepted we'd have far less skankariffic 13 year olds.  I like the idea of something around 15 that says, it's ok to start putting child hood behind you.   I know hundreds of years ago and still in some parts of the world, 15 is legal marrying age.  I know at just shy of 17 I was moved out and living with the guy I very nearly married a couple years later. (not my current husband).  There will always be those that sway the curve.  But I think that with a bit of work the majority could be pushed to take the leaps into adulthood a little later.   As adults we need to take more seriously our position as mentors even if we are childless ourselves. Just because you don't have kids doesn't mean your behavior isn't being noted by them.   If you value ignorance and violence then somebody is going to pick up on that and foster it with in themselves. 


Not really sure where this is headed, it's just where my mind is this evening.  And I'm kicking my own pants as well. I am lazy about a lot of stuff and need to have much better follow through. I need to deal with mistakes when I make them and not just ignore them.  So anyway. That's what my brain is swirling around tonight.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 22, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> I will preface this with the following - My sister is currently in Mexico as a 4-H ambassador and is working within the university and school systems to set up a 4H program in their area.
> http://mexicoifye.tumblr.com/post/10536689549/and-here-we-go#disqus_thread   Here is her blog of the trip. She's been there 2 weeks out of 6 months.
> 
> 
> ...


I think a lot of people feel what you are feeling.  I was thought "odd" when I decided to be a "stay at home" mom.  I was thought "odder" when I decided that one was enough to be able to be a "stay at home" mom.  Well, I made their heads spin when I decided to homeschool my child.   I let him be a child for as long as I could, but when it was time to learn to be a grown up, being a close knit family and all the sacrifices that we as parents made, helped our child deal with an adult situation at a very young age.   Many know our story.   Many see how we conduct ourselves now.  Hoping our example will wake some up to what a gift they are given and the true responsibility it is to care for that gift.  

Thanks for posting these very important thoughts.   I think more light should be shed on this very important issue.  Action is the key.  Showing the children that there's more to life than "keeping up with the Joneses".


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 23, 2011)

I do child care part time and last week I was asked by a potential client if I could please have her son reading before he went to kindergarten next year if she chose to go with me instead of a lady down the street that does a very school styled preschool.  I politely told her that I didn't think we'd be a good fit and I think this was also contributing to my current mental swirly.     I don't get this big push to teach just wrote memorization "reading" at some silly age.   I watched a friend do it with her kid. It doesn't work. (yes, there are exceptions)   But she's now going into third grade and still is terrible at sounding out words. She has absolutely no base to work from just these flash cards of words she recognizes and takes a guess at when she's reading.  She sees a word that starts with th- and starts running through the possibilities until she hits the right one.  Anyway. I could rant for hours about education and not get anyway realizing that here I am mostly preaching to the choir.  


 So we still have 3 baby buns.  Haven't had time to work on much of late between cleaning out our storage unit and starting the antique store.  Talked to the husband a bit about plans. We're really good at making lists of stuff we want to do. Less so with the follow through.  So plans include a big property clean up once the grass dies back to so we can run some black plastic and mulch around areas that are a pain to mow/weed wack.  Probably do a big dump run.  


 Might have found a roommate. Would be lovely if it works out.  


Goats are still goating. Finally found a free day when I can take Thelma in for an ultrasound so next Thursday it is.  It is shockingly hard to find time to load a goat, drive 20 min, unload goat, reload goat, drive 20 min, unload goat.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 23, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> I do child care part time and last week I was asked by a potential client if I could please have her son reading before he went to kindergarten next year if she chose to go with me instead of a lady down the street that does a very school styled preschool.  I politely told her that I didn't think we'd be a good fit and I think this was also contributing to my current mental swirly.     I don't get this big push to teach just wrote memorization "reading" at some silly age.   I watched a friend do it with her kid. It doesn't work. (yes, there are exceptions)   But she's now going into third grade and still is terrible at sounding out words. She has absolutely no base to work from just these flash cards of words she recognizes and takes a guess at when she's reading.  She sees a word that starts with th- and starts running through the possibilities until she hits the right one.  Anyway. I could rant for hours about education and not get anyway realizing that here I am mostly preaching to the choir.
> 
> 
> So we still have 3 baby buns.  Haven't had time to work on much of late between cleaning out our storage unit and starting the antique store.  Talked to the husband a bit about plans. We're really good at making lists of stuff we want to do. Less so with the follow through.  So plans include a big property clean up once the grass dies back to so we can run some black plastic and mulch around areas that are a pain to mow/weed wack.  Probably do a big dump run.
> ...


Found that I had lots of lists of things to do too.  Kind of gets overwhelming sometimes all the things on the list.  I've found this late in life, about time too, , that if we sit down and pick out two plans (one inside, one outside) and stick with it, the list starts to go down and things start to fall into place.  Believe me, know that life throws a lot of curve balls, but if you stick to the plans, it will eventually be easier.  But remember, that life list never goes away.   And procrastinating just doesn't get them done.  I'm very guilty with procrastinating on things I hate to do.  

For example:  was planning on starting our compost.  But because of the rain coming this weekend, have plans to start clearing our basement.  Lots of stuff that needs to be tossed, and a future home for my rabbit breeding program.  We decided to keep the buns there.  But need to clean out a spot,  Need to make sure ventilation is correct.  

Just a little suggestion on keeping to the plan and getting some of those things done on that list.


----------



## daisychick (Sep 23, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> I do child care part time and last week I was asked by a potential client if I could please have her son reading before he went to kindergarten next year if she chose to go with me instead of a lady down the street that does a very school styled preschool.  I politely told her that I didn't think we'd be a good fit and I think this was also contributing to my current mental swirly.     I don't get this big push to teach just wrote memorization "reading" at some silly age.   I watched a friend do it with her kid. It doesn't work. (yes, there are exceptions)   But she's now going into third grade and still is terrible at sounding out words. She has absolutely no base to work from just these flash cards of words she recognizes and takes a guess at when she's reading.  She sees a word that starts with th- and starts running through the possibilities until she hits the right one.  Anyway. I could rant for hours about education and not get anyway realizing that here I am mostly preaching to the choir.


I have done home child care for 16 years and I teach preschool to my daycare kids every year.  I have never had one even be close to "reading" before Kindergarten.  Good choice on not watching that one and just let them go.  I only take clients that fit in with the way I run things around here.  Other wise they seem to fight you on every single thing you are trying to do for their children.  IT is all about finding someone that fits with your way of life, especially when you are welcoming them into your home for child care.  You did the right thing!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 25, 2011)

There is currently at 150lb Red Wattle cross in the back of my van in a great dane cage.  We double wired all the joints and junctures of the cage so hopefully he'll continue to snooze and I won't have a mangled cage and a  150lb pig in the drivers seat when I take him to the processor in the morning.   I would do it myself but ugh... I do NOT have time and we lost the scalding tank in the fire and blah blah it's easier sometimes to pay someone else $50 to do the dirty work.  I totally trust this butcher and he'll be here one minute gone the next.   

 This is one of the things I love about what we do.  Total farm to table.  After the fire I nursed his sow for months until she gave birth. I delivered 7 of 9 piglets and he was one of the ones I caught.  He had a rough time of it at first as there was a LOT of blood still in the cord and we kept him in a warm blanket for the first hour until he reabsorbed that blood and started to perk up.  He was born with a bum foot and at first we thought he wasn't going to make it from that either. He was a little trooper though and pulled through. It was a joy to watch him run around the pasture.  A PAIN to catch him every time he decided there was something on the other side of the fence that looked a little better than what he had going on and privilege to be part of his life.   He was born in my lap, I knew exactly what his life was like and I know exactly how he'll exit this world.   I love my job.


----------



## 77Herford (Sep 25, 2011)

Thats a great way to put it.  It hard not to get some sort of attachment to your animals, even if you rarely have much contact with them.


----------



## elevan (Sep 25, 2011)

A beautiful way to put it.  Every animal deserves all the respect that we can give it during the time that it is here.  Well done SuburbanFarmChic.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 26, 2011)

Just got back from delivering him.  He slept the whole way and we had to wake him up to get him out of the van.  He took a sleepy little stroll up the ramp and was gone.  Silent, quiet, respectful.  I couldn't have asked for better.   And not waking up to a pig eating my steering wheel just about made my morning already so this was perfect.    That is going to be one relaxed and tasty piggy.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 26, 2011)

Sounds like a perfect way to raise meat!  He had a great life and was well cared for.  Now he can take care of your family like you took care of him.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 27, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Sounds like a perfect way to raise meat!  He had a great life and was well cared for.  Now he can take care of your family like you took care of him.


X2


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Oct 1, 2011)

Pig roast is today.  The adult pot bellies are getting picked up today.   Scored about 35 bales of last years hay for free.  Need to build some new rabbit hutches asap.   Still working weekends and 2 of my kiddos came back full time during the week so my checkbook won't be bleeding quite as much.  So tired... :/  


Got almost NO sleep last night worrying about a friend's college age kid that was missing and has epilepsy and didn't have his meds with him. He's been located and I'm waiting for an update.


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 1, 2011)

Thats good they found him/her.


----------



## elevan (Oct 1, 2011)

Thank goodness the friend's kid was found!



Enjoy your pig roast!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Oct 1, 2011)

Pig roast was ZOMG good. Like amazing and stuff.  

 Friend's kid is currently in deep deep doodoo.   He's 20 and in college. Apparently skipping family stuff to go out drinking and lying about it is on his list of good ideas.  Bad plan sir, very bad plan.  A super po'd mama drove 4hrs to college to find him and read him the riot act.  They were nearly filling out missing person paperwork because NOBODY knew where he was.


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 1, 2011)

If I ever did that my mom would been so mad.


----------



## elevan (Oct 1, 2011)

Get the shovel cause that kid put himself under a pile!


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 2, 2011)

Congratulations on an awesome Pig Roast!  

Glad to hear your friend's adult child was found.  Some just don't understand the magnitude of not taking their medication.  Especially epilepsy.   Glad I wasn't around.  I would have loved to help "read the riot act" to him.  Not just for scaring his parents, but putting himself in harms way for forgetting his medication.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Oct 2, 2011)

The combination of drunk, seizure, and frat boys had us all pretty terrified.  

 In other news we now have a car shaped hole in our goat fence.


----------



## elevan (Oct 2, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> In other news we now have a car shaped hole in our goat fence.


Oh no!  What happened?


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Oct 2, 2011)

With all the rain here and the tight S curve we are on somebody forgot how to drive and sent their Sonata through the field and then through the chain link, the electric and the lilac bush.  They were shaken but not stirred and left w/o medical attention being required.  We lost about 40ft of chain link fence and the electric on that side is totally wrecked.  We patched it up and are hoping that everybody stays put with the currently predicted rain.  Tossed a couple extra bales in the barn to tempt them to stay inside.   The accident happened while we weren't home and a neighbor got their insurance info and called the cops and such for us. All documented and insurance companies are already called.  

Just need to keep the goats from getting out and all will be well.    I'll take a slightly less interesting week though if I have a choice  L.


----------



## elevan (Oct 2, 2011)

At least it's raining or your critters would have been out for sure!


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 2, 2011)

You wonder where people's heads are when it's raining.  I just don't get it. 

Hope all stay put until you get the fence repaired.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm having a mental image of the car coming through the fence on a sunny day w/ the goats out there....

"BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH! It's gonna get me"


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 3, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I'm having a mental image of the car coming through the fence on a sunny day w/ the goats out there....
> 
> "BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH! It's gonna get me"


And once it stopped they would all hop on it.  BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH Take that you evil car!!!!!!!!!

Sorry to hear about the hole in the fence.  I hope the driver and thier insurance understand the magnitude of the damage.  Make sure you get compensation for labor to fix it too.  

Hubby drives to work every day past a horse farm on an S curve.  There is a section of KY board fence that gets wiped out 4-6 times a year.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Oct 3, 2011)

I think if you make it a cloudy day then your image is spot on.  You should see them when a train goes by. I think I'll have to video tape it some time.  Ears up, necks straight, tails out, FLYING across the yard. Only to turn around and FLY back across the yard.


It's the second time in eh 5 or so years that they've gone through the fence.  Last time it was a hit and run.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 3, 2011)

Goodness, at least the driver was decent enough to stop!  Hopefully it'll all get fixed through their insurance money and not cost too much in the way of time/convenience for you guys!


----------



## elevan (Oct 3, 2011)

My mom hit a slick spot in the road when it was raining once and went through a horse fence.  Not only did she help contain the horses but left her insurance information.  Then my dad went back and told the lady that when she got the fence he'd put it up for her.  Show of goodwill for the damage done.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Oct 3, 2011)

I've talked to both insurance companies and we should have a check out to us by the end of the week. So far the goats are staying contained. The whole electric is going to have to be redone. It's randomly snapped and broken in places and the patching and such would not be worth it. 


We pick up the Nigerian buck next weekend I think so of COURSE everybody has gone into heat in the last week.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Oct 4, 2011)

I love our insurance company!! They are paying for labor, materials, clean up, everything and I didn't even need to send photos. (we have them anyway just in case) The check is in the mail today.


----------



## elevan (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## 77Herford (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 5, 2011)

Congratulations!  Nice when paying for Insurance, it actually works when you need it.  

Good Luck with the New Buck!   And it looks like Murphy's Law applies to your farm too.  Isn't it always the way.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Oct 5, 2011)

Baby rabbits are hippity hopping around the cage now. It's our first sunny day in eh forever so I spent about 45 min just sitting with the goats which was nice. Dishes and laundry can wait, goat cuddle time can't. 

Got the rabbit cages part way cleaned out. Need to find my outside scrubby brush thing so I can get the inside corners that are poopy.  Especially mama rabbit's cage. She decided that the ONLY acceptable place for a nest was right in front of the door.  Eh, ok.  I decided not to argue with her since she was doing such a good job otherwise and I could feed and water from outside the cage. Now that they are hopping around, it's time to pull everybody out and do a scrub down.  

 We've been really happy with property insurance stuff so far. We've had to do two claims this year and both times they were fast and totally fair.  I am going to talk to the DoT about putting up a guard rail there though because this is the second time someone has hit that part of the fence. If they ever hit the tree it won't be pretty.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Oct 6, 2011)

The baby buns are SO cute.  Ugh, how am I ever going to eat them. At least chickens have a certain lizardy "I'd eat you if I were the bigger one".   Rabbits would be like big Totoro things.  Been researching how to do the deed though as the two older boys need to go to free up cage space. I do not need three related bucks. 

I have a rather interesting hog pelt in the freezer and I'm going to be adding the rabbits to it, along with a deer or two and the goats we butcher. Next summer we're tanning. Don't have time right now.  I want to tan a couple rabbit hides to make instant nest pieces for just in case type things. Also my dad and I use to tan foxes, raccoon and such that had been hit or trapped. I'd like to get back to that.  <glares at self for considering more projects> 


The other pregnant mama is still pregnant. And I think my mini nubian is as well. Time will tell with her though. She's also been pigging out on hay a lot lately. Zero udder action so we're looking at Nov/Dec if she is.  

I have off work on Sunday and part of Saturday which means we can 1) fix the fence and 2) work on rabbit hutch, shed thing.    I want to do a shed thingie with hooks to hang 2 stacks of cages with a washable plastic poop slider thing in the middle that leads down to a trough for composting transportation. I'm all about lazy.   I'm going to have it gently face West from our garage and I have some old shutters that may become closing doors on the front. Or just a tarp curtain thing.  We shall see.   Cleanable cages is my goal for the weekend!  


Bun pictures.  The honey colored one is the other doe. The solid white is soon to be freezered.  


































The white is from Mama 1's last litter. I think he's about 4-6 months old.  He's super sweet but both he and his brother are related to the buck I have.


----------



## daisychick (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh the cuteness of the little white one with the dark eyes is......well too cute!


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 6, 2011)

That little fawn is so sweet.  Must I get bunnies now, the wife would never let me eat them.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Oct 6, 2011)

It is going to be hard to eat them. I'm crossing my fingers that they get uncute super fast.  (I think the only result I'm going to get out of that is cramped fingers though)


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 7, 2011)

They are really sweet.   And no they will not get un-cute.    Maybe get someone else to do the deed?


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Oct 7, 2011)

These new goats need names. Except the black one. Her name is goatburger unless I find a field goat home for her.  She is just SO freakin skittish. They came with names like Blackie and Brownie.  Uh, no.  Going to get pictures of each of them when we are redoing the fence tomorrow. 

Two of the little white ones are mirror images of each other. If they were boys it would be Dexter and Sinister.  (right and left)  There are 3 white ones so I was also thinking about Clotho, Lachesis and  Atropos but I'd rather save those for fiber animals.   Staying away from Thelma and Louise.  Not great names for me right now  L.  Plus for now I still have a Thelma.  


Pictures will help.   I'm willing to give the brown white pair a theme name, or the white trio. Or if there is a nice trio w/ evil overlord I'd consider keeping the black one.   The brown one seems to do her own thing and can have her own name.  And she is just oh so slightly spotted.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Oct 9, 2011)

Busy weekend so far. 

Yesterday: 

 Hauled 8 old built in bookcases yesterday that I scored off of Craigslist for free.   

 Drove the posts for the fence repair and got the top rail up.  

 Worked at the shop for about 3 hours. 

 Then went over to a friend's house for dinner and a visit.  

 Today: 

   Some house cleaning. Blegh.  Finished fixing the chain link. It's not pretty but it works. By looping a rope through the top of the chain link part we were able to gradually stretch it back into place.  This means that we used ZERO purchased material to fix the fence. It was all extra pieces from the front yard fence.  We may have to pick up another bag of fence twist ties but that's not the end of the world. So. cha ching... pocket THAT part of the insurance money.   

The electric needs to be completely redone but it needed that anyway honestly.  We are heading back to TSC later to pick up a new spool of fencing and some insulators and probably a couple step in posts.  Now it's time for lunch


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Oct 11, 2011)

Trying to cut the bookcases in half and I'm having issues with the stupid saw batteries not charging. Grrr.   

Posted my buck for sale.  He needs to go so I can pick up the nigerian guy.   

I'm excited about the meat rabbit project. October is super freakin busy for me so I'm hoping that come time to wean the babies I've had time to process the two pending boys so I have some cage space.   I'm looking at the Rabbit Wringer thingie for processing although I may just use the broomstick method for these two.  They are pretty gentle.  

Went ahead and rebred the brown doe.  I don't know what happened but we hit close to 40 days and no kits.  She was receptive last night and not this morning.


----------



## CYGChickies (Oct 11, 2011)

Rabbit breeding can be an experience. At least the wait for babies is shorter. Our Lionhead is due soon and it's her first time so I'm praying she doesn't eat or ignore them! Your rabbits are beautiful. The honey-colored doe especially! I'm nervous about when we start breeding our New Zealands. I'd rather find someone who processes than do it myself but if I have to I will.

CYG


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Oct 12, 2011)

A full day. 

 I got an email from the folks borrowing my buck asking if they could bring him back today. Uh.... wasn't planning on it. The electric is still down.   They say.... We won't be able to transport him after today.  GAH...  It's POURING down rain and I have NO place to put him.  Think, brain, think!!    Ah HA!  There is a dog kennel attached to the no longer used chicken coop. Well sort of used. There is one lone rooster in there.  So I made a man cave! 

I spent an hour in the rain fighting with a piece of plastic drop cloth to get it covering as much of the kennel as I could, then slapped a piece of plywood on top of it. Then when puddles formed I made a ridge pole, then hauled hay and made food/bed/water areas.  

He can't get into the coop but the rooster can come visit him.  And he may want to... He was doing some silly bird dances and chuking up a storm when I left.  Silly rooster.  


So... one man cave complete.   He spent most of the afternoon making his displeasure at being separated from "his ladies" quite well known to most of the county.  Ugh. Mouthy freakin Nubian.  Can't Meehhh like other goats. Need to yell BLRAAAaaaAAAAAARHHHHHHGHHH at the top of their stupid lungs. 


This meant I was way behind on what I wanted to do today which was process a rabbit. Which I did. In the rain.   He's freakin HUGE. I can't believe it.  SO much meat on that puppy.    We need a drooling icon L.  I saved the liver and kidneys and we'll see. I normally like liver and the kidney may go to our old dog. 

So one bunny down and one to go.  I had a momentary scare when I strung him up because he sucked his nards up into his body and I freaked that I'd accidentally processed a girl. Oh, no, that's not a hoohoo.   Whew.. safe.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 13, 2011)

to processing your rabbits by yourself.   

Looks like "Murphy's Law" applies in your area.  Thought it was just me.  Love the "man cave" idea.    Hope he settles in nicely.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah, Murphy is a family name.  


Well we tasted rabbit for the first time in eh 15 years.  A friend made it at a party a million and a half years ago and I don't really remember it.   THIS rabbit was memorable.  Sooooo goood.  : D......    There was much drooling and making of moaning noises.  And that was just the fliddly bits that I shucked off the belly and ribs.  The legs and saddle are in the fridge for tonight.   My mouth is watering just thinking about it.  I am such a freakin carnivore.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 13, 2011)

Have you ever made rabbit pot pie?  

My granny made it alot with carrots and peas and little chopped up taters.....  mmmmmmmm....nom nom!

I have skinned and cleaned rabbits that I have hunted and killed, but have never gotten to process one that I grew out.  

Do you know if there is much difference between wild rabbit and home raise rabbit?

signed
another carnivore.......


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Oct 13, 2011)

I made a curry this evening with the saddle bits and I have the front and back legs yet to cook. Was thinking of doing something very similar to what you describe in the dutch oven with the legs and then putting a lard pie crust on top to let if finish cooking out.  We got a tub of lard from the pigs we butchered and I've been wanting to play with it.

I don't know if there is a difference between the two because I can't recall the taste of wild rabbit. I go deer hunting but haven't done hare.  

This guy tasted really amazing and had a nice texture too.  The livers were SOO good when they were dusted with flour and season all and then flash fried in local butter and then smeared on a bagel with extra butter. Mmm....


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 13, 2011)

stop it.

I wasnt hungry til I read your thread.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Oct 14, 2011)

I make MYSELF hungry again just writing it  L.  


I broke a vegetarian with my lamb.    Day 1) Stick leg of lamb in a very large plastic bag with olive oil, a touch of basalmic vinegar and some of the Penzey's Greek seasoning.  Day 2) Wrap the leg of lamb in foil and stick it in the oven at about 200*. Cook for a very long time.   When done, pull off the foil, baste the crud out of it and pour on more seasoning mix. Then crank up the oven and get a nice crust on the outer fat.    While it is searing use the skillet to make fresh flat bread.    Serve with  flat bread, feta, olives, lettuce, tomatoes, tzatziki, and a light beverage.   

  She said that after that she wasn't going to feel guilty about eating animals I killed because the animal couldn't be upset to taste so good. To this day she eats absolutely no meat except what I've killed and cooked.  L.


----------



## daisychick (Oct 15, 2011)

I want lamb.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Oct 18, 2011)

Well things are going a little better so far this week.  I sold the pygmy I didn't want to keep to a guy that will give her a good home as a breeder instead of a milker. He pulls for bottle babies so the doe's skittishness isn't an issue for him. 

My buck is sold and goes to a farm park tomorrow.  

And I found a Leonard Baskin artists proof at Goodwill today.

http://www.rmichelson.com/Artist_Pages/Leonard-Baskin/pages/Raptors.html

Scroll down to the 60s section and its the owl print on the first row.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Oct 19, 2011)

Yay. Stinky McStinkerson is gone!! He's off to his new home


----------



## elevan (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving SuburbanFarmChic


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Dec 15, 2011)

It's been a busy six weeks.  Figured I'd update this. 

- We picked up an antique square grand piano in beautiful condition. Just had to move it and now get it tuned. Terribly excited as it has shell inlay and all the original ivory. 

- Was given 4 hens and their coop and a doe rabbit and her hutch by a friend who was moving into a town house. Hope to have eggs again soon. 

-  Dealt with the whole Petunia thing. Oy.  She's doing ok and the piglets are SO lovely.  She really does make some NICE babies.   Speaking of which we may have a sow from her May litter available.  We were going to keep her for breeding but dad decided to keep her brother instead.  Duroc/Red Wattle cross and yes, she has the wattles. 

- Our spotty mini mubian is preggo and we're hoping for multiples. She just started uddering up last week and her belly us HUGE. She had trips last March. She's due some time before the end of January. 

- Our orange doe has 5 kits right now and the brown/white one just had 7. We'll be rolling in the rabbits soon.  Getting ready to process the Sept batch in early January. 

- A friend's goats were attacked by her dogs and I ended up going over since the vet was 2hrs away.  Put one down as most of her jaw muscle was gone and her back legs were perforated. The other I treated with antibiotics and banamine and she's just fine. 

- Helping a friend process some turkeys this weekend. 

- Still thinking about the greenhouse. Have all the parts just need to get it up.  

- Debating starting a kidding thread on Spotty McFatty Fat but the last one didn't go so well and I'm a little gun shy about baby news at the moment.  


Here's a picture from mid November.


----------



## elevan (Dec 16, 2011)

Hoping for good word on Spotty McFatty Fat    Best of luck to you both.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Dec 16, 2011)

I seriously need to actually name my goats.  They all get dumb nick names or identifiers like Mama or Spot or Stinky.  Although I guess it makes it easier if something needs to be done.   And if they come with names, I can call them by that name if it isn't truly horrible.  I might just have to pick a theme and go with it.  I've been leaning towards Bronte characters.  I'm inclined to skip Austin as there are probably WAY too many Elizabeth and Darcy combos out there.  And there's always Louisa May Alcott or Laura Ingalls Wilder.    You see why I never get anything named. 


And lets not even talk about naming the rabbits.   

We had 7 kits 2 days ago for an experimental breeding.  I have one doe that has small litters but is a fantastic mother, then another that has large litters but her frantic behavior leads to some stomping losses. Good mama is a great care taker but a terrible nest builder.  Bad mama is a horrible baby minder but a great nest builder.   I really want to squish them into one rabbit.  Anyway, good mama was only having like 3-4 kits per litter so I tried double breeding her this time and she had 7 nice healthy babies w/ no runt. Everybody looked great and 48hrs later everybody still has nice big fat bellies full of milk.  I needed to know if her mothering skills extended to larger litters and apparently they do.    Bad mama started out w/ 9 kits that were all born on the wire instead of either the nest box in the cage or the second nest that she made. 2 died, 2 nearly died, 1 she ate at 18hrs old and 1 disappeared at 2.5 weeks old. The baby could not have gotten out of the cage and there was no sign of it being eaten so we are clueless on that one.  So from 9 we have 5. Not a great track record for her.   

The next rabbitsperiment (until some of these babes are old enough to test mothering skills) will be to see if I can breed them at the same time and then foster out from bad mama to good mama.  My buck is completely mello which is why I'm hoping to get some less spazzy kits from bad mama.  Of the 5 there are 2 maybe 3 that are not super jumpy and 2 that freak the heck out when ever you open the box to feed. The freaky ones better taste good.   Oh and the one that went poof at 2.5 weeks was the broken harlequin that I REALLY wanted to keep as a pet rabbit.  grr.  Oh well.  At least I know the color gene is in there.   

I think good mama's litter is going to be mostly black, but we'll have to see. Might be a wild rabbit looking one in there as well.  I have 4 with dark skin and pink bellies, 2 splotchy ones and one pink one.  Last time my pink one from her was a broken golden color.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Dec 16, 2011)

MUAAHAHAHAHAA!!!!   Watch out world!! I got a reciprocating saw as an early present last night.        Now to go cut up some stuff to make rabbit hutches.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 17, 2011)

I've enjoyed reading about your "rabbitsperiment" and hope you continue to post.   Wishing you success.

Congratulations on the "early" Christmas present.  Have fun.  

Regarding names and sticking to themes.  I picked Harry Potter.  Unfortunately DH kind of forgot that and we have "Willard".  It just popped into his head.  So my suggestion, go with whatever works.  I like my animals to have names.  Even if it's just temporary and will change in the future.  But that's just me.  

K


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Dec 21, 2011)

Have been working on building rabbit hutches. The rain today has not been helping.  At least it's not snow though.  Found out we're getting another do so I need to make another outdoor hutch and a grow out pen.  My "plan" is to have a living/nursery pen for each doe and a grow out pen for each doe for her litter. I need to do some maths on how many litter we'll be having a year etc.  Hoping to have it set up where we have 5 or so does that rotate out to have a litter every other month or so. Then w/ the grow out pens and such we can keep them until they are big enough to butcher. I have friends that want rabbit meat but I need to get a steady supply up and going.  

So far since the project started I am in it about $150.00.  I need that to change and to have some litters that are old enough to sell. We're getting there though.  After we take this other doe from a friend I'm not getting any more until what I have is running smoothly and is paying for itself or more.


----------



## elevan (Dec 21, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> MUAAHAHAHAHAA!!!!   Watch out world!! I got a reciprocating saw as an early present last night.        Now to go cut up some stuff to make rabbit hutches.


Haha!  I love power tools myself.  So much fun and so much easier than doing things the good old fashioned way.

Don't forget to take some pics of your project and enter it into the Livestock Housing Contest .  You could win a GHM!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Dec 23, 2011)

Uh, yeah, that would have required having a plan instead of randomly slapping pieces of wood out of the lumber stack together and hoping it resembles something a rabbit would want to inhabit when I'm done.  


Hoping to pick up a Nigerian buck tomorrow morning.  Then we'll get some of these girlies bred and I'll see who is worth keeping and who gets the boot.  Gotta breed soon if I'm going to sell babies this summer at the chicken swap thingie.  


Still mulling over future animal plans. Want to stick w/ goats and rabbits for a while. We have the 4 chickens I took for a friend and we'll probably hold tight there for now. I dislike chicken smell and butchering chickens and such. Eggs are nice and if these girls can kick it into gear I'll be happy. If not they are getting stew potted and I'm returning to a chicken free lifestyle until Spring/Summer.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Dec 24, 2011)

Preggo is still preggo. Her udder has gone from puffy to roundish.    The kind people I am getting the buck from were up until 2am doing Christmas shopping so I'm being kind as well and picking him up next Saturday instead.  Some of the girls were in heat this week but hopefully a buck coming will kick them back.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 24, 2011)

Our 'good mama' rabbit always has 7-8 kits and raises them fine.  She's awesome, but nothing fancy.

The $$ Silver Fox doe had 4 kits, lost one, so we got 3 kits out of her.  

Just doesn't seem fair, does it???


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 24, 2011)

SFC

Hoping you get Christmas babies!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Dec 24, 2011)

It just seems to work that way. The ones we need to kid or kit out at higher rates never seem to do so.  I did discover that the big white godzilla bunny from bad momma's litter is a girl so I'm going to keep her.  She's got all the bulk of he daddy, a crazy growth rate and is sweet to boot. Her brother that is solid black is a little psycho pants and growls at me from the minute I open the cage to the min I close it.  Has from the day he was born. I think he has short man syndrome and he's going to freezer camp first!  I'll going to hang on to Sasha (godzilla) and we'll see what she does mothering skill wise. I'm hoping she gets mama's fertility and dad's chill personality and build.  He's just a very large very relaxed fuzzy meat brick.  I adore him and won't ever eat him. I might consider a buck trade at some point though to refresh the genetics. 


In other news, my grandmother passed away today. It's still pretty fresh but expected news and I don't really know how I'm handling it. This is the first death which I have been close to the person.  My grandfather, her ex husband, died several years ago but I barely knew him. My other grandmother's twin died 2 years ago but same thing. Not close to her.  This one had Alzh and we kind of "said good bye" to her about 5 years ago. She always stayed her core self though, she just lost her ability to interpret the world and kind of got younger and younger and sweeter and sweeter.  She never did the angry old person thing. 
She's being cremated and will be "buried at sea" or in the garden so a service is happening later.


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 25, 2011)

Happy Holiday's


----------



## daisychick (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## elevan (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you for the holiday surprises. 


 We are all trecking up to NJ the day after tomorrow for the funeral. Fun Fun Fun.  Guess I should find my black dress.  I KNEW I should have dry cleaned my husband's suit.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 27, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Thank you for the holiday surprises.
> 
> 
> We are all trecking up to NJ the day after tomorrow for the funeral. Fun Fun Fun.  Guess I should find my black dress.  I KNEW I should have dry cleaned my husband's suit.


Sorry you have to go to a funeral.   :/     But if you're coming nearby would you care to drop off a piglet?


----------



## Mamaboid (Dec 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Dec 28, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> SuburbanFarmChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HA, if I was coming closer I totally would.  Maybe when we go to Lewes this summer


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your loss.  Sending heartfelt condolences.   Wishing you and yours a safe trip.  

K


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 1, 2012)

Back from the funeral. Rough, but it was really good to see all my family and reconnect with some of them. 


Preggo goat has a discharge but her udder isn't boom yet and she's not quite loose enough. Suspect she's just losing her plug.  Think we're looking at 1-2 weeks yet.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 2, 2012)

Sold 3 of the littler girls that I was nervous about breeding and gifted one companion bottle baby annoyasaurus rex to some people that bought one of our piglets back in August.   

They are going to a 14 acre farm to run around with 6 other pygmy goats and are off my feed bill. WOOT! 


We are having an apparent issue with either baby rabbits getting out of cages or somebody coming in the yard and messing with them. I am NOT a happy camper about this as we have completely gone over the cages and there is no way for 1 rabbit much less 4 from a littler to get out.  With 2 being straight up missing and 2 loose in the yard.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 3, 2012)

Strange to have nearly halved the goats in one day.  Yesterday morning it hadn't crossed my mind, by 4:00 I had the three smallest posted and by 10pm they were sold and picked up and had a wether going along as a door prize. I sold the girls for just over twice what I bought them for so that will help cover some of their costs while here and I feel good about the home they are going to. 


We broke out the new Wii last night.  No way we would have bought one for ourselves but a bunch of family members combined to get one for us.  The Wii fit first said I had a health age of 11 yrs older than I was.  After I did some of the exercises I retook the test and it was 3 yrs older.  I think all I did was learn how to better cheat the system.  I was moving a good bit and it did make me pay attention to my posture a bit better but you can have total duck butt with your stomach hanging out and as long as your weight is distributed between your feet then it says you are in the correct position.  It clearly has some flaws but as long as I look at it more as a way to get up and moving and not an accurate depiction of calories burned or correct yoga poses then I think it will help.   It did add up my BMI which was horrible. 32.56. Bleh.   I put in a weight loss goal of 10lbs over the next 2 months.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 5, 2012)

Quick rabbit update.   We think someone (specifically the boy across the street) has been coming in the yard and messing with the rabbits. Babies have been going missing out of TIGHT cages.  We had 3 dissappear all in one day while my husband was gone for the funeral.  2 were in the yard loose and 1 was completely gone.  Of the 2 in the yard our dogs got one.  We had a raccoon trap that I've been putting out but she was only about 7 weeks old and wasn't heavy enough.  I checked the trap this morning and nothing.  Went to TSC to get goat food, rabbit food and a smaller trap.  Came home and there she is in the big trap.   Woot and Grrr...! 


I was saddened by the loss of the little black rabbit but this girl was going to be a replacement breeder.


----------



## CYGChickies (Jan 6, 2012)

I would get locks for the cages. We haven't had trouble but that's our plan if things go awry. We have good neighbors and no nearby kids thank goodness. Our animals are all in the barn and with the GFAS (Guinea Fowl Alarm System) nobody will be able to pull anything off without detection. From us or the neighbors, since some are very close--luckily they love the birds!

I would thump that kid on the head or put up a game camera and take evidence to his parents. If it continued I'd get some of those motion-sensing water sprayers meant to scare deer--I don't play when it comes to the animals in my care. In the least you can put up a sign. It may be enough to scare off a kid with good intentions. If the kids a brat get the deer sprayer.

CYG


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 6, 2012)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Quick rabbit update.   We think someone (specifically the boy across the street) has been coming in the yard and messing with the rabbits. Babies have been going missing out of TIGHT cages.  We had 3 dissappear all in one day while my husband was gone for the funeral.  2 were in the yard loose and 1 was completely gone.  Of the 2 in the yard our dogs got one.  We had a raccoon trap that I've been putting out but she was only about 7 weeks old and wasn't heavy enough.  I checked the trap this morning and nothing.  Went to TSC to get goat food, rabbit food and a smaller trap.  Came home and there she is in the big trap.   Woot and Grrr...!
> 
> 
> I was saddened by the loss of the little black rabbit but this girl was going to be a replacement breeder.


So sorry to hear you have stupid people raising stupid kids in your area.   And the loss of your little black doe.  Amazing how some feel they can do whatever they want on your property with your animals.  Get locks and camera and nail whoever it was messing with your livestock.  

K


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 6, 2012)

We tied the gate to the backyard shut and I'm going to put locks on the gate to the rabbit area and I'm making a nice little sign that says "Thank you for letting our rabbits out so the dogs could rip them in half. Please let me know if we have any more animals you'd like to torture".  

We are looking into a camera as well.


----------



## CYGChickies (Jan 6, 2012)

Good luck! I'm sure the locked gate should take care of it and I still can't believe this happened. If it was a one time thing I can understand it being an accident causing panic and so no one admitted to it but more than once that's ridiculous. I know our breeder rabbits are all named and very important to us. Losing even one to the wrongful actions of a human being is unacceptable.

CYG


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 6, 2012)

I've never had to deal with it before the past two months.  We had one baby go missing right around when we had a party. I assumed that somebody opened the cage and didn't notice it jump out.  When we had 3 poof last week I suspected serious human intervention.


----------



## CYGChickies (Jan 6, 2012)

At least it was a child (probably) and not a mature adult. I've heard of adults releasing rabbits at farms for various reasons. Yikes. I hope you won't have anymore problems. Rabbits are huge enough escape artists without human help!

CYG


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 7, 2012)

When adults deliberately release animals they release them ALL.  It is most likely a kid wanting to play with the bunnies and then can't get them back in for any number of reasons.  

I would go with a lock and a camera.  Some kids ( and their parents) just don't understand.  When I lived in the city, I had neighbors who kids woudl come over and chase the chickens.  No amount of explaining would convince the parents the kids were  doing anything wrong.  I eventually called the police when I caught them out there and the officer was kind enough to gently scare the dickens out of the kids and they never came back.  

Sorry to hear of your troubles, I hope it is resolved soon.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 7, 2012)

Agreed. If it was an adult, then all of them would be out or gone.  Since it is the "cute" ones that are going missing, I'm putting my money on a kid.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 8, 2012)

Well so far all bunnies are staying put and the old Nubian that we thought were were putting down (still might) is slowly recovering.  Got all her bedding changed out, she drank about 1/3 of the slurry I made her and I think she's picking at hay.  

Also dug out the kidding stall, moved the milking stand away from the pooping corner and laid fresh bedding and hay down and then shut it off so they can't go mess in there.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 11, 2012)

We put down my first goat on Monday.  Not the first goat I've euthed/killed but she was the first goat I ever had.  She was 12 and was kicked in the head by a horse a couple years ago and was a hard keeper ever since. But she was SUCH a wonderful girl. She was my grand dame herd queen. She was gentle but firm. Truly an amazing doe. Put up with me learning to milk on her.  With the trains that roll by here, with the other idiot goats I brought home.  She was a trooper through it all.  My heart aches for her and I long to turn back time and change some little thing that would have made a difference in being able to get her through this.   


But life has to move on. We have babies due any day now. I know her condition was a risk to me, to them, to the rest of the herd.  I know she was miserable and in amazing amounts of pain. I know I logically made the right choice for her, for me and for the whole farm.  Emotionally though I am a wreck.  I feel like I failed her. I feel like I should have given her more time.  Even though I KNOW I would have risked my entire herd and probably still lost her I can't help imagining things being different. 


She's being buried on the hillside behind our chicken coop and shed and we're planting a tree there this spring.  Good bye old girl. You taught me SO much.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 11, 2012)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> We put down my first goat on Monday.  Not the first goat I've euthed/killed but she was the first goat I ever had.  She was 12 and was kicked in the head by a horse a couple years ago and was a hard keeper ever since. But she was SUCH a wonderful girl. She was my grand dame herd queen. She was gentle but firm. Truly an amazing doe. Put up with me learning to milk on her.  With the trains that roll by here, with the other idiot goats I brought home.  She was a trooper through it all.  My heart aches for her and I long to turn back time and change some little thing that would have made a difference in being able to get her through this.
> 
> 
> But life has to move on. We have babies due any day now. I know her condition was a risk to me, to them, to the rest of the herd.  I know she was miserable and in amazing amounts of pain. I know I logically made the right choice for her, for me and for the whole farm.  Emotionally though I am a wreck.  I feel like I failed her. I feel like I should have given her more time.  Even though I KNOW I would have risked my entire herd and probably still lost her I can't help imagining things being different.
> ...


So sorry to hear that.  But it sounds like you did the right thing.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 11, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.  

What a sweet honor for your animal mentor.   

Wishing this sadness passes soon for you because you really did right by her and your herd.    



K


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 19, 2012)

Guess I should update this puppy.  

Been a busy week. 


DH got the news that his boss will ENTIRELY pay for his masters degree. WOOT!!  This is huge because 1) we don't have to pay for it and 2) it means Mike wants to invest in him as a long term employee.    


We had twins born to Maggie yesterday afternoon. Girl is meh, the boy is doing a little better.  Stabbing them both more than they'd like but they still snuggle. And woot! again, she hasn't bitten me in at least 6 hrs.  

There 6 turkeys in our old chicken coop. They will be there until Sunday and then they are freezer bound. 


I swear to all gods listening I do NOT want to have the time to go pick up this buck I need to borrow. Really. I have absolutely NO desire for a lull in dramatic events.  Baby goats don't even interest me in the least and I hate annoying the ever loving snot out of preggo does.  Honest.    


We are headed about 3hrs up into PA on Saturday to go pick up our beef order.  Of course the van is acting up so I'm going to have to see about borrowing a friend's truck which will WAY up the gas cost. 


Thinking that brown bunny had a pseudo pregnancy as she pulled fur for about 2 weeks and is about a week over due. No babies.  


Our old lab is dealing with mastic tumors and now has a big one on his leg. He is of the age where chemo just isn't an option and it would stress him out too much and make him miserable. They seem to come and go and we're hoping that old age gets him before anything gets painful but we're watching to take measures if needed.  Not going to let him suffer as he was born in my lap.


----------



## 77Herford (Jan 19, 2012)

You don't have to raise goats you could always switch things up.

Sorry about your Dog.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 19, 2012)

I was attempting to be sarcastic to tempt the fates into letting me have some time to run over and pick up this buck.  So far something has happened EVERY weekend we have tried.  Since October.  LOL.  


 Good news on the baby goat front. Both were up and standing when I went out and had full bellies. Still some odd hock flexing but that should correct over the next few days. Hopefully since they are now getting up and moving around there is less chance of bloat.


----------



## 77Herford (Jan 20, 2012)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> I was attempting to be sarcastic to tempt the fates into letting me have some time to run over and pick up this buck.  So far something has happened EVERY weekend we have tried.  Since October.  LOL.
> 
> 
> Good news on the baby goat front. Both were up and standing when I went out and had full bellies. Still some odd hock flexing but that should correct over the next few days. Hopefully since they are now getting up and moving around there is less chance of bloat.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 14, 2012)

Haven't updated this thing in nearly a month. Wow. 



 So the babies are up and great and scaling round bales. They're fine.   The boy is uber friendly and the girl takes after Maggie a bit more in personality. Both appear to be polled. The boy has some bumps but they are round and not sharp like horns and at 3+ weeks old I just can't believe that he's horned.  He was totally descended at 36hrs after birth and was trying to mount the boer at 1.5 weeks old. He's all boy.  And he's big and beautiful. I am SO pleased with him and so ticked that he is a boy.  Stupid danglies.  


Our companion goat went out as a companion again. I think this time to a permanent home. She's been bounced around for about 2 yrs now because she's so friendly, easy going and able to hold her own against even meany queenys and doesn't smash around a smaller goat.  

We completed a trade we were doing for 2 mini nubian does. They were both supposed to be bred but by the time we picked them up we realized the younger one was not and got a refund on the breeding.  They are second and third generation. The older doe had twins last time and for being due in the first week of April I'm thinking twins or maybe trips.  I don't know how she carries though so I'm just crossing fingers at this point. 

We also ended up taking in a mini toggenburg. (now there's an image).   She's field goat skittish but isn't totally terrified of people. She's a yearling. Pregnant and due sometime between now and 5 months from now. She's been in with the bucks. She's bred back to a Nigerian.  I know the buck she came from and the one she's bred to and I'm excited about these babies. If anything good comes, doe wise, I will be pulling and bottle feeding.


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 15, 2012)

Well nice to hear from ya.  Glad all is well at the Suburban farm.  So many of the ladies on here wanting does born as if you all needed more.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 15, 2012)

are we thinking pink or blue?


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 16, 2012)

We are thinking pinkish but blue is ok too because they can be sold or go to freezer camp. What we are mostly crossing our fingers for is MILKERS.   We had to put our milker down in early Jan and I don't yet have a cooperating milker.  Maggie, aka, the flesh eating goat, is just not destined to be a milker. She was a field goat too long. GREAT babies, great mom. Not a milker.  

The one I was hoping to milk.. yeah, she's the one that is not bred.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 16, 2012)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> We are thinking pinkish but blue is ok too because they can be sold or go to freezer camp. What we are mostly crossing our fingers for is MILKERS.   We had to put our milker down in early Jan and I don't yet have a cooperating milker.  Maggie, aka, the flesh eating goat, is just not destined to be a milker. She was a field goat too long. GREAT babies, great mom. Not a milker.
> 
> The one I was hoping to milk.. yeah, she's the one that is not bred.


That is a bummer.  No milk.  I can so not wait or Nina to be in milk.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 16, 2012)

So I finally got off my keester and announced to the world that we are doing a CSA starting Jan 2013. No time to do it this year. Need to get all the ducks in a row first.   How are you doing a CSA with a yard of less than an acre, you crazy woman, you might ask.. Well lemme tell ya. 

 First off, yes. I am totally freakin insane to try this. And SO excited.   We are doing it as a co-op of about 4-6 small time farmers that can each produce a large qty of one or two things. I rock at tomatoes. They love me. I don't know why but they do. 

We are going to have veggies, fruits, meats and maybe eggs.  I have meetings with other CSA's that I know are at max capacity and are selling down in DC so they can talk honestly w/o feeling like I'm stealing customers.  I have lined up a beef seller, a chicken producer, turkeys for Thanksgiving, pork for sausages, pork for regular pork things, might have enough rabbits by then. Have 2 people with greenhouses ready to go on some veggies and our greenhouse goes in next month. I swear it does. April at the latest.  

That gives me another year to work on fixing the soils here. Get suppliers lined up and coops ready and blah blah blah.  Anyway. I'm insane. And excited.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## elevan (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 24, 2012)

So our kick off meeting is this Sunday. I'm trying to write an agenda to keep things on track. I want to let people brain storm for up to about 30 minutes and I'll write down ideas while that's going on. Then we can get down to the actual meeting with less Blah blah blah going on. 

What I want to try and get people to keep track of is the crop they want to grow for the CSA and do a test plot and track how much time, money, labor etc was involved and then expand that out to make predictions for next years availability. 

I'm also working on building the website, woot, not.   I hate website building. I would gladly trade somebody else to do it for me.  


The weather here yesterday was more along the lines of June, so I dragged the kids outside and while they played I uncovered the asparagus bed, turned over 3 others, broke apart the garlic starts and replanted them and then hauled an unknown qty of 5gal buckets of rabbit poop over to the garden. 

Preggos are getting more preggo.  I should start a post for them.  One is a due date of "the week of X" and the other is totally unknown.  


Found a registered Nigerian up in PA that we are going to go get as our buck since the one we wanted was accidentally castrated. Don't ask.  Way long story.   Anyway, we were compensated with the mini toggenburg out of it so I'm essentially ok with it, I just would have preferred that buck to use.  This guy is nice, middle aged, papered, mild mannered and disbudded. Works for me.    They've sold off all their other goats and are now selling him. It's an elderly couple that was raising them for years but it just became to much.  And the price was right.  So I'll be putting up with a buck again for a bit. 

We also have a wether here for a week before he's turned into dinner.  One of my more amusing day care kids has given him the name of Barbeque Cut. He comes from a farm family as well and likes to ask if new animals are for petting or eating.  When told that we were going to put him on the big cooker for the party at Bob's house he said, "Ok, his name is Barbeque Cut".    This the same child that dubbed the foundling Labrador we have at the moment the rather fitting name of Fence Post and decided that one of the meat rabbits was Mr Naughtygrass.   I won't be lacking for names while he's around.  He also steals my goat feed bucket for his rocketship robot head.   Which apparently is what you get when you put the goat bucket on the handle of the little red wagon that you have just piled bricks, hay and dog toys in. You get a robot that turns into a rocket ship.  Who knew? 

Anyway. That's what's going on here for now. Contemplating planting things but I'm afraid of end of March snow storms.  And I've been sternly speaking to my apple trees about NOT blooming yet.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 24, 2012)

Don't plant.  The urge is strong, but don't do it.  You may sorry and end up replanting.  I am hoping to put down grass seed tonight as we have had a nice slow drizzle that will help to hold the seed down and get it to germinate.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah the rain was pretty heavy last night but it was nice and light this morning. Now just clouded over.  


I'm not really going to plant anything but it is very very tempting.  I think I will console myself by starting stuff inside.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 24, 2012)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Yeah the rain was pretty heavy last night but it was nice and light this morning. Now just clouded over.
> 
> 
> I'm not really going to plant anything but it is very very tempting.  I think I will console myself by starting stuff inside.


Yeap, time to get the seed starting kits out.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 24, 2012)

What is a CSA?


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 24, 2012)

Community Supported Agriculture.   This gives some pretty good info http://www.localharvest.org/csa/   and this is us for now.  https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/pages/EP-Farm-Co-op/100860630021208


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow!  Thanks for the info.  I like that.  Learn something new everyday on BYH.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 26, 2012)

Well that's embarrassing.  

 I messaged everybody that is supposed to be getting together for the kick off meeting for the MONTHLY CSA project and told them all the wrong day to meet.  Oy. Learn to read a calendar I should.   


In other news our new buck is here and I'm kinda liking him. He's very square. Seems to have nice width in the back. A manly but delicate bone structure.  I LOVE his face.  He's super shaggy right now and I really want to shave him in the Spring and see what is really under all that. 


And tonight or tomorrow I'm picking up a bottle baby Texas Dall ram lamb. He's 4days old and the mom was older and just suddenly died this morning. My guess would be birth complications but I don't know.  They raise sheep for organized hunts and offered to either buy him back at weaning or I can keep him. I might end up keeping the little bugger. We'll see     I wonder how Dall and Katahdin cross.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 28, 2012)

The new buck is currently being happy and bucky.  He couldn't care less when I go in the pen if a doe is in heat. He's gentle. He doesn't want to be petted.  I SO want to keep him.  We'll see though. Hubs does not want a buck here long term.  Our previous buck experience has been so miserable though that it may take a while to set in that this one isn't a poop head.  Ohh and he doesn't come pee on me!!  


 The Dall lamb spent it's first night outside with the goats and was just fine. Fed him before bed and again this morning.  I gently but firmly told him he was an arctic sheep and not sleeping in the living room when it was only going to get down to 35 and there were 10 other creatures to snuggle with.  He accepted it gracefully with minimal wining.  

He is probably not here to stay. I'm bottle feeding him for somebody at cost of milk and time.  A couple more bottle babies are arriving on Friday that I think may stay if their owner doesn't want them back at weaning.  I will either find them good homes or put them in the freezer.  There are only so many outlets for extra dairy boys.    Might have some cashmere or angora boys coming though. That would be fun.


----------



## elevan (Feb 28, 2012)

I love my bucks.  Not all of them are poop heads.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Apr 19, 2012)

I have been crazy crazy crazy busy.  And totally slacking on this journal thingie. 


Helping to settle my grandmother's estate up in NJ.  We have 15 babies at the moment and 12 of them are bottle fed.  I have been networking like crazy to get the connections lined up for 4h sales and CSA stuff.  We're also luring our friends to a "no grocery stores" challenge for the next year. Helping them find CSA's and Coops and such.   I wish I could make a % of every sale I engineer because I'd have much better fences and a fixed car if I did Lol.    I am a finder. Unfortunately it's rarely a paid gig. 

We also just picked up a full size Nubian and her daughter last night. The daughter is for a 4h friend and the big girl is going to get a little TLC and R&R and when she's in fighting form again she's getting crossed with my Nigerian for 1st gen Minis.  She's going to live at a friend's farm though. The one that bought my Nubians last year.  

We also scored a Flemish giant doe and her litter of 9 4wk old kits for $100 for everything. I'm terribly happy about that.  I want to try some meat rabbits that are 1/4 Chin, 1/4 FG and 1/2 NZ.  I have read good things about the mix. 


The Nigerian buck is still wonderful. I adore him.  I can't wait to have lots of babies later this year.  

We also bottle fed 4 lambs for a friend.  I am horrified that 1 came w/ Tetanus and I couldn't save it and the other (upon necropsy) was discovered to have a liver disorder of some kind.  I hate when babies die, especially someone else's babies.  The liver one had been fairly small from the beginning and just never grew. I thought it was competition and even gave him extra bottles and put heavy cream in as a booster.  Went out last Monday and he was just gone.  Did a necropsy and found hemorrhagic tissue on the liver and his white tissues were yellowed so there was something going on. Probably congenital.  The other two are perfectly fine. No issues.  Of course I get 2 duds...     Oh well. 


We processed out 3 bunnies and 2 hens last week. Thinning out some eating and breeding and non laying stock.    Taking a load of lamancha babies to Chickenstock on Saturday.  Unless it is pouring down rain.  

Sold the girl of the Mini Nubian triplets.  She gets picked up eh.. in about 2 weeks.  Have the boys listed for sale. I need to post them here too. I am REALLY happy with how they turned out. They are definitely taking after the Nubian character and the Nigerian size.  Very nice looking.  And chubby little buggers too.   

Destroying garden beds that were "rock gardens" when we bought the place and turned into "weed infested shovel wrecking pits of evil" while we had it rented out for 2 years. Basically I'm weeding down everything I can, laying down cardboard and then a layer of weed barrier and then mulch.  I may at some point put some pavers on the mulch and some containers in there but w/o earth moving equipment, I'm not getting them dug out ever again.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (May 5, 2012)

Update and a bit of a rant. 


Babies are selling like hot cakes. I think I have 1 that is not sold and we are considering retaining him for breeding. There is one baby technically unsold but he's set aside for a bbq this summer.  


As far as rabbits... I have 6 FG does and 1 buck. What are people asking for?  Bucks. Gahhh.. 


For the rant.  We took in a batch of rabbits (they are on the other side of our property in quarantine) and their hutches and supplies came with them. Their nails have grown so long that they are curling around again. They have patchy fur, some look just inbred and "wrong". You know the look.  They are underweight and nearly all have nasty temperaments.  Every fiber of my being tells me that the kindest thing to do is to put them all down. I hate putting down animals for stupid owner reasons though. It makes me sick and I cry and it's just a mess.  I can kill and butcher ANYTHING if I know it had a good life and it's a clean kill and this is its purpose and I can deal with any vet procedure under the sun if it is in the actual best interest of the animal. 

  I won't post pictures or any identifying details. The cages are disgusting.  Only the solid metal one is reusable and that will be bleached and put out in the sun for 6 weeks.  We're trashing the other ones.  I hate when I have to put on my big girl panties and do the right thing.  This kind of stuff just sucks.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 5, 2012)

That is awful. I guess you can look at it as putting these poor rabbits out of their misery. Why do people bother owning animals if they aren't going to take care of them. Why would you want to eat anything that isn't properly taken care of (I'm assuming the people you got them from were using them for meat too).


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (May 5, 2012)

No, they were "beloved pets".  We're going to put them all down and I'm giving the carcasses to a friend that makes her own dog food.   And I don't know if I'd even make stock out of them for people. They are all off in one way or another. There is 2 females that might be ok but going on 3 so are probably done breeding. And I feel bad using them after their previous treatment.  It would be like breeding a bitch from a puppy mill. Just wrong.   I can't in good conscience put them on Cl or such because I don't know how they'd be treated where they go.  And I don't have the space to keep them here. 


 The boys are all goners. They are nasty to a one.  2 of the girls are scrawny, nasty and look weird. The other two girls are "ok" but really, I risk being bitten when handling them and I don't want to breed off stock. And after the stress of the past year or so I can't imagine they'd be good mothers.  Some of my well cared for girls go nutso on litters.


----------

